# Sanibel Island and shells...



## Numismatist (May 17, 2010)

Considering an overnight at Sanibel Island to hunt shells.

Anyone done it?  Are there really lots of shells to find.  Can you drive/park/and get to the beaches for an afternoon?

We're going to Cypress Harbour late July for two weeks and thought we'd drive down to Sanibel Island for the kids (9 & 14) to hunt shells.

Worth it?


----------



## Bwolf (May 17, 2010)

The best time for shells is after a storm.

It costs $6 to cross the causeway.

There are many public access points with parking.  Stop at the welcome center on the way in.  They'll point you in the right direction: which beaches have the best shells, parking, etc.

HTH


----------



## Egret1986 (May 17, 2010)

*We brought back a ton of shells when we went to Sanibel*

I'm the only dedicated collector of shells in our family of four.  One day I was collecting and lost track of time (gone for hours) and didn't have my cell with me.  I got back after dark (husband and one son met up with me some time before I made it all the way back).  I'm a beach person, so I've been to many beaches.  Sanibel had the most shells each day than any other place that I have been.  I believe I read that it is #5 of the top shelling beaches.

If shelling is something your children would enjoy.....Go for it!  My kids would say......"do I have to go?"  Two sixteen year olds.


----------



## Numismatist (May 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  After seeing the Travel Channel's report on Sanibel Island and them describing the Sanibel Stoop as collectors bend over to grab shells, my kids were sold!  Although we are staying two consecutive weeks at Cypress Harbour, I think we'll swing down and spend a night near Sanibel and grab us some shells!

Tug is great!:whoopie:


----------



## Talent312 (May 17, 2010)

Anytime we're in the vicinity, we drive over to Sanibel-Captiva for shell collecting.
--------------
A favorite childhood memory: Trips to Sanibel, when there was no bridge (b4 '63).
An unfortunate memory: The honeymoon with my ex at 'Tween Waters Inn.


----------



## sfwilshire (May 17, 2010)

Just be aware that the availability does vary dramatically from time to time. Probaby the storms mentioned above make the difference. I've brought home buckets of shells and other times come home nearly empty handed. You aren't allowed to take live shells as I recall, so that also makes a difference.

Bring a shell net if you have one. Sometimes it's a real chase to catch the best shells before the waves take them out again.

Sheila


----------



## sandcastles (May 17, 2010)

I agree with Sheila.  We've been going to Sanibel for 37 years from 1 week to 4 months at a time.  You never know how the shelling is going to be.  It varies from one week to another.  The locations of the best shelling also varies.  It is better after a storm.  It is also better in the winter months.  Some beaches are best for certain types of shells.  The lighthouse beach is best for miniatures, especially wentle traps.


----------



## iLoveShelling (May 18, 2010)

Hi! Check out http://iLoveShelling.com
I shell just about every day on Sanibel, Captiva or nearby islands. The weather and tides have a lot to do with bringing the shells on the beach but you just never know what you'll find. It's a treasure hunt! I blog about where the shells are coming in, what shells I find and what other people have found. I hope this may be helpful.


----------



## Numismatist (May 18, 2010)

iLoveShelling said:


> Hi! Check out http://iLoveShelling.com
> I shell just about every day on Sanibel, Captiva or nearby islands. The weather and tides have a lot to do with bringing the shells on the beach but you just never know what you'll find. It's a treasure hunt! I blog about where the shells are coming in, what shells I find and what other people have found. I hope this may be helpful.



Fantastic website/blog - well done!  Thanks for the great story of your experiences there.  Excellent photos! 

Just booked a room there in July - I'll post my photos here in this thread when I get back of the treasures I found.

Thanks again TUG.:whoopie:


----------



## Talent312 (May 18, 2010)

iLoveShelling said:


> Hi! Check out... [blog].



Nice blog. Yours is actually relevant to the thread and interesting.
---------
I once participated in a forum that was overrun with blog self-promotion.
As a counterpoint, I started one for no reason other than being annoying.


----------



## Sea Six (May 18, 2010)

There are also many nice restaurants and shops on Sanibel/Captiva.  You should have a great time.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (May 18, 2010)

iLoveShelling,

Welcome to TUG.

The link you have provided is on point and will, no doubt, be helpful to those who read this thread. 

There is no indication that you posted the link to promote anything for which you may receive some personal gain; therefore there is no reason to remove the post as advertising. 

Although some may argue that you are promoting yourself and that the gain received is personal satisfaction; that fact, although true, is not a reason to prohibit the posting because the link is not intended to promote "monetary gain." 

On behalf of others who will also appreciate the posting, I thank you for sharing your adventures and your hobby.


----------



## Sea Six (May 19, 2010)

iLoveShelling said:


> Hi! Check out http://iLoveShelling.com
> I shell just about every day on Sanibel, Captiva or nearby islands. The weather and tides have a lot to do with bringing the shells on the beach but you just never know what you'll find. It's a treasure hunt! I blog about where the shells are coming in, what shells I find and what other people have found. I hope this may be helpful.



Beautiful pictures! We find the shelling down here around Marco to be very similar to Sanibel.  Boaters especially enjoy visiting the many deserted islands down here.  If only my wife could find the rare junonia - she's been looking for one for 20 years now!  We heard on the news that some perfect examples were found when they were dredging Blind Pass.


----------



## iLoveShelling (May 19, 2010)

Thanks, Dave. Seasix, I hear the 1000 islands have excellent shelling. I've never gone but it's on my to-do list. Like your wife, I've never found a junonia either....but one day....it's one of the things that keeps me shelling.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 20, 2010)

It is very good . . . but you also have to go to Ft Myers Beach and collect sand dollars at low tide!


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 20, 2010)

iLoveShelling said:


> Hi! Check out http://iLoveShelling.com
> I shell just about every day on Sanibel, Captiva or nearby islands. The weather and tides have a lot to do with bringing the shells on the beach but you just never know what you'll find. It's a treasure hunt! I blog about where the shells are coming in, what shells I find and what other people have found. I hope this may be helpful.



Thanks for sharing, the photos are lovely.

I do have a question though.  I saw on one of the photo captions about taking home a live critter (it was in the April blog).  I thought it was illegal to take shells with live sealife inside???


----------



## thheath (May 20, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> Thanks for sharing, the photos are lovely.
> 
> I do have a question though.  I saw on one of the photo captions about taking home a live critter (it was in the April blog).  I thought it was illegal to take shells with live sealife inside???



If it isn't illegal it should be; Florida isn't the Philippines.


----------



## iLoveShelling (May 20, 2010)

it IS illegal to take live shells! I showed pictures of some live shells but you can't take them home. I've posted this numerous times but if that post gets buried.....who would know? This is good to know that you were confused since I show lots of live shells- I need to remind everybody. No live shelling! Thank you so much, Timeshare Von.


----------



## easyrider (May 20, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> There are also many nice restaurants and shops on Sanibel/Captiva.  You should have a great time.



Yes there are.
Mucky Duck Restaurant was our hangout for sunset. 

http://muckyduck.com/

When the sun goes down the bugs come out. No see ums. Make sure to bring bug repellant. Our trip didnt produce alot of shells.


----------



## Talent312 (May 20, 2010)

I know its clean now. I just hope that folks don't start shelling tar-balls in about a week.
We'll be in the area this Summer and I'd hate to get black goo on my feet.


----------



## Sea Six (May 20, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> It is very good . . . but you also have to go to Ft Myers Beach and collect sand dollars at low tide!



There is no better place than Tigertail Beach on Marco Island at low tide to collect sand dollars. The area is known as Sand Dollar Island for good reason.


----------



## Sea Six (May 20, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> I know its clean now. I just hope that folks don't start shelling tar-balls in about a week.
> We'll be in the area this Summer and I'd hate to get black goo on my feet.



I've been going to Ft Lauderdale since the late 50's, and we ALWAYS had black goo on our feet.  My grandmother used to take lighter fluid with us to get it off our feet. The black goo washing up so far is the same black goo that has been washing up for decades because of the big ships. So far, anyway...


----------



## jamstew (May 20, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> I've been going to Ft Lauderdale since the late 50's, and we ALWAYS had black goo on our feet.  My grandmother used to take lighter fluid with us to get it off our feet. The black goo washing up so far is the same black goo that has been washing up for decades because of the big ships. So far, anyway...



Same has been true on Texas and Florida Panhandle beaches for decades. I remember always having some kind of wipes ("Tar Gone" or something like that) that you had to wipe your feet with before going inside. Almost everywhere had tar removal stations, and older places still do.


----------



## Sea Six (May 20, 2010)

Back in those days, before all the talk about skin cancer and sunscreen, we didn't always have sun-tan lotion at the beach, but we did always have a can of lighter fluid to get the tar off our feet.


----------



## Numismatist (Jun 30, 2010)

iLoveShelling said:


> Hi! Check out http://iLoveShelling.com
> I shell just about every day on Sanibel, Captiva or nearby islands. The weather and tides have a lot to do with bringing the shells on the beach but you just never know what you'll find. It's a treasure hunt! I blog about where the shells are coming in, what shells I find and what other people have found. I hope this may be helpful.



Congrats on your TV gig the other day!  Great exposure


----------



## iLoveShelling (Jun 30, 2010)

Numismatist said:


> Congrats on your TV gig the other day!  Great exposure



Thanks Numismatist! Weehoo- it was fun....and I feel like it is a great privilege too to speak on behalf of our beaches.


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 9, 2010)

Just spent two fantastic days at Sanibel and Captiva shelling!  Will post some pictures soon of my treasure finds!  Thanks to Iloveshelling for piquing our interest.  Buckets and buckets of shells with some great little finds.  Pixs soon!


----------



## iLoveShelling (Jul 9, 2010)

Can't wait to see your shells! Please tell us what your best finds were and what beach you went to when you post.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 9, 2010)

I love shelling and have bags of shells when Pat and her friend Carol, Kelli & I went on a boat trip to Shell Island . We were staying in Marco Island and because of the hurricane that had just hit Sanibel  the current was sending the shells towards Marco. I have bags of shells that look like your pictures. Makes me want to go back again.  shaggy


----------

